# Winding Down the TraderFeed Blog



## Naked shorts (26 April 2010)

http://traderfeed.blogspot.com/2010/04/winding-down-traderfeed-blog.html

A sad day, he will be missed. 

Can anyone suggest other blogs that post similar stuff to Brett?


----------

